# Drinking a galon of milk a day



## Donkeyman (Jan 31, 2011)

I just spent the last 6 months on a minimal carb, standard keto diet and doing rippetoe's starting strength routine.

I am happy to say i am now ripped and a lot stronger than i used to be. However, now my main goal is size. I want to be big but I also wanna stay ripped. I realise i'm not gonna get big if i stay on my very low calorie diet of minimal carbs. So I'm thinking of doing what ripetoe advises and just adding a galon of milk into my diet but cutting the fat from food. For the last six months i've practically just drank water. I plan to carry on with my Mon, Wed, Fri starting strength barbell training routine but have my diet as follows:

Breakfast - 3 eggs and 1 pint of milk

mid morning - 2 pints of milk

dinner - can of tuna and salad and pint of milk

mid afternoon - 2 pints of milk

tea - chicken breast and veg + pint of milk

Around 8pm - 1 pint of milk

Plus have multi vitamins and drink plenty of water too. Would this make me big?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it would make you sick.

Not something i'd want to do, i'd just eat normal food. Seems to work for everyone else.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

you'll probably lactate as well!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm ive never managed the full GOMAD i was on 4 pints a day for a while and was on 6 which was 1 and 1/2 giant mik jugs. It gives you so much protein but i dunno how healthy it is as a lifestyle choice every single day


----------



## ghosthost (Jan 25, 2011)

I drink 7 gallons a week, only down side from it is really bad gas all the time haha


----------



## Donkeyman (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark Rippetoe seems to advise it in his book starting strength. But in fairness he also seems to advise not bothering about having a six pack. I want to be big but I don't really wanna be big and fat. I put an absolute shed load of effort into getting ripped. Stayed away from drink, no take aways, trained religiously 3 times a week etc etc for six months. I just want to get big now.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I personally found getting 6 pints down a bit of chor, cant really take milk out and about with you as itll go off and it also gives you wrank breath lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Great way to give yourself lactose intolerance and fvck your guts up.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You know cows milk is not good for the human body? Does not agree with 90% of the population..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Milk is full of sugar.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

very bad idea imo, Im nearly certain you will gain fat, and fairly quickly.

Protein, vitamins, and shedloads of sugars, bad skin, bad breath.....

Don't waste all your good work you've done.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Donkeyman said:


> I just spent the last 6 months on a minimal carb, standard keto diet and doing rippetoe's starting strength routine.
> 
> So *I'm thinking of doing what ripetoe advises*


No offence mate, but do you think rippetoe knows all about dieting and staying lean?.

Besides that though I wouldnt drink milk even if it did build muscle, not from the way its made nowadays.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

To quote Arnold 'milk is for babies'


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the old timers used to do the 'milk and squats' type training and it obviously worked for them, not sure how up to date those methods are nowadays though.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i wouldnt be able to drink that amount even if i suckled it from holly willabooby's knockers


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm pretty old school and do drink milk - 2 pints of skimmed a day or at least 1.

Not sure a gallon of milk is a good idea though?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems to work for plenty of people, hard gainers though.o

if you were fat before you're obv prone to being a fatty and as such i def wouldn't risk it.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Milk is great


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

Just up the high gi carbs around workout and increase low gi (brown rice, oats) for main meals. You will put on size and strength but it should be lean.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

a few of my mates do this as they dont get many substantial meals throughout the day and milk is quick, easy and cheap! works great for them! Id say drink away - as long as you handle lactose/dairy well and it fits in with your calories/macros


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A gallon is eight pints isn't it?

Assuming full fat milk that's around 70-80g of fat, 200g of carbs, 120g of protein and about 2000kcals.

Is also enough calcium to almost certainly stress the kidneys and risk kidney stones, overwork the osteoblast cells and risk later life osteoporosis, and a great way to prevent uptake of Iron and a few of the trace minerals.

The high amounts of the sugar lactose and the protein beta-lactoglobulin are both likely to induce digestive or allergy issues too.

Adding a little milk to diet each day to bump calories is fine, but a gallon is just silly IMO.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> A gallon is eight pints isn't it?
> 
> Assuming full fat milk that's around 70-80g of fat, 200g of carbs, 120g of protein and about 2000kcals.
> 
> ...


I was enjoying living in blissful ignorance :angry:

Good to know though..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OldMan said:


> I'm pretty old school and do drink milk - 2 pints of skimmed a day or at least 1.
> 
> Not sure a gallon of milk is a good idea though?


I've started drinking milk again, similar amount, maybe a little more, after thinking it fvcked me up past couple of years - but I am fine? However I have switched back to nice full fat stuff rather than the UHT I was drinking, I think that UHT must do something to it?

My stomach is best it has been in years, and it makes protein shakes fvcking lovely.

A gallon tho - is he referring to US or UK, there is a difference although at that level I am not sure enough of a diff to make any odds - US gallon around 3.8 litres, UK gallon 4.5, from memory. I wouldn't like to drink that amount of milk, can't for sure say why.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

On a side note has anyone ever heard of bodybuilders drinking breast milk...? Not being funny but isnt it supposed to be MEGA nutricious etc, you would think if it was so brilliant etc it would be sold places just rarer.. kinda like how goats milk is rarer


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> On a side note has anyone ever heard of bodybuilders drinking breast milk...? Not being funny but isnt it supposed to be MEGA nutricious etc, you would think if it was so brilliant etc it would be sold places just rarer.. kinda like how goats milk is rarer


Have heard of it, but I think its a bit of an urban myth - it is only fools logic that because it helps (key word)babies grow in all ways, that it will be good at helping adults grow muscle specifically. I mean the sheer difference in physiology between a newborn baby, and a grown mature human... it just doesn't stand up to any real scrutiny.

Protein in human breast milk roughly comprises 80%/20% Whey/Casein (from memory) which to me indicates generally, that as a protein source we are more made for working with whey rather than casien - cows milk I beleive is the opposite - 20% whey/80% Casien.

So maybe, as a model of wise protein sources to pick from it is a rough guide - but then, again, there is a big difference from a newborns digestive tract and an adults so even this could be sh1t.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Have heard of it, but I think its a bit of an urban myth - it is only fools logic that because it helps (key word)babies grow in all ways, that it will be good at helping adults grow muscle specifically. I mean the sheer difference in physiology between a newborn baby, and a grown mature human... it just doesn't stand up to any real scrutiny.
> 
> Protein in human breast milk roughly comprises 80%/20% Whey/Casein (from memory) which to me indicates generally, that as a protein source we are more made for working with whey rather than casien - cows milk I beleive is the opposite - 20% whey/80% Casien.
> 
> So maybe, as a model of wise protein sources to pick from it is a rough guide - but then, again, there is a big difference from a newborns digestive tract and an adults so even this could be sh1t.


It reportidly tastes like absolute sh!te too.. >_>


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Have heard of it, but I think its a bit of an urban myth - it is only fools logic that because it helps (key word)babies grow in all ways, that it will be good at helping adults grow muscle specifically. I mean the sheer difference in physiology between a newborn baby, and a grown mature human... it just doesn't stand up to any real scrutiny.
> 
> Protein in human breast milk roughly comprises 80%/20% Whey/Casein (from memory) which to me indicates generally, that as a protein source we are more made for working with whey rather than casien - cows milk I beleive is the opposite - 20% whey/80% Casien.
> 
> So maybe, as a model of wise protein sources to pick from it is a rough guide - but then, again, there is a big difference from a newborns digestive tract and an adults so even this could be sh1t.


That's it then, breast milk post workout nom nom nom non


----------

